# Perch head boats



## blackveddr (May 26, 2010)

Does anyone know of a perch head boat / walk-on charter boat that is near Mentor?

I know the ones out of Wildwood, but they are booked up for days.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Call Van with Fishers of Men Charters.


----------

